# Combustible vs Non-Combustible material



## Rookie Troll (Feb 26, 2020)

I have a commercial range that I am installing in my kitchen.
The manufacturer requires clearances of 6" from combustible & 0" from non-combustible.
The adjacent cabinets are wood (combustible) but I want to face that with 1/2" Hardie Board (concrete) which I believe will make the the cabinet ends non-combustible.
Will this comply with code?  Will this make the side of the cabinet non-combustible?
I don't want any surprises when the inspector comes and I can't find anything in IBC or ASTM.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Rookie Troll said:


> Will this comply with code?



See 2012 IMC, section 917.2 & 917.3


----------



## cda (Feb 26, 2020)

Welcome,

I would say yes, and the inspector will more than likely not check,,,,

But you live there and should be safe.


----------



## JPohling (Feb 26, 2020)

How do you address where the cabinet returns that are within the 6" dimension from the range.  This would be unprotected and I would expect the non combustibles construction would need to extend to a point 6" beyond.  Does this commercial range have a pilot light?


----------



## cda (Feb 26, 2020)

JPohling said:


> How do you address where the cabinet returns that are within the 6" dimension from the range.  This would be unprotected and I would expect the non combustibles construction would need to extend to a point 6" beyond.  Does this commercial range have a pilot light?



The residential I installed only showed clearance to the sides/ cabinets


----------



## cda (Feb 26, 2020)

https://products.geappliances.com/M...?RequestType=PDF&Name=PGB960SEJ_BEJ_R2_17.pdf


----------



## Keystone (Feb 26, 2020)

Are you installing a commercial unit in a residential dwelling, if that is the intention it is prohibited by code?


----------



## cda (Feb 26, 2020)

Keystone said:


> Are you installing a commercial unit in a residential dwelling, if that is the intention it is prohibited by code?




It only looks like a commercial stove.

There are cooking appliances on the market that have size and features of commercial appliances, but they are listed for residential installation.



Any inspector turn down a specific stove in a house??


----------



## mark handler (Feb 27, 2020)

Rookie Troll said:


> I have a commercial range that I am installing in my kitchen.
> The manufacturer requires clearances of 6" from combustible & 0" from non-combustible.
> The adjacent cabinets are wood (combustible) but I want to face that with 1/2" Hardie Board (concrete) which I believe will make the the cabinet ends non-combustible.
> Will this comply with code?  Will this make the side of the cabinet non-combustible?
> I don't want any surprises when the inspector comes and I can't find anything in IBC or ASTM.



Will this comply with code? NO
Florida Mechanical Code 2017
917.2 Domestic appliances
Cooking appliances installed within dwelling units and within areas where domestic cooking operations occur shall be listed and labeled as household -type appliances for domestic use.

Not Commercial


----------



## steveray (Feb 27, 2020)

Rookie Troll said:


> I have a commercial range that I am installing in my kitchen.
> The manufacturer requires clearances of 6" from combustible & 0" from non-combustible.
> The adjacent cabinets are wood (combustible) but I want to face that with 1/2" Hardie Board (concrete) which I believe will make the the cabinet ends non-combustible.
> Will this comply with code?  Will this make the side of the cabinet non-combustible?
> I don't want any surprises when the inspector comes and I can't find anything in IBC or ASTM.



Covering something with something else only makes the first thing covered.....It does not make it something it is not....And what the other folks posted for code sections...


----------



## cda (Feb 27, 2020)

steveray said:


> Covering something with something else only makes the first thing covered.....It does not make it something it is not....And what the other folks posted for code sections...




Can you please restate the question/answer


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 27, 2020)

cda, I think steveray is saying: Your putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## cda (Feb 27, 2020)

If you are required clearance to combustible surface or zero to noncombustible

You can’t put a noncombustible material over say wood, that will not transmit heat to the combustible material ??

And meet code?


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 27, 2020)

Only if it is tested/labeled to do so.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 27, 2020)

If  you could put in a commercial cooktop, you would need a commercial hood with an ANSUL fire suppression system per commercial cooktop listings.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 27, 2020)

cda said:


> It only looks like a commercial stove.
> 
> There are cooking appliances on the market that have size and features of commercial appliances, but they are listed for residential installation.
> 
> ...



The reason I made my comment was based off not the appearance of the stove, JENNAIR makes commercial appearing ranges, but rather the OP’s initial statement of “I have a commercial range......”.


----------



## my250r11 (Feb 27, 2020)

Concrete board is a great heat transmitter. So yes it will transmit heat to the combustible cabinets.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 28, 2020)

my250r11 said:


> Concrete board is a great heat transmitter. So yes it will transmit heat to the combustible cabinets.


You are correct Mike
HardieBacker Cement Board is deemed noncombustible when tested to ASTM E 136. Even though it will not ignite when exposed to heat, the heat will transfer readily through it and the substrate could ignite with a strong heat source..

Other cementious products are the same.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 28, 2020)

Also consider the wall framing behind the range. I specify metal studs behind commercial ranges.


----------



## Inspector Gadget (Mar 5, 2020)

Rookie Troll said:


> I have a commercial range that I am installing in my kitchen.
> The manufacturer requires clearances of 6" from combustible & 0" from non-combustible.
> The adjacent cabinets are wood (combustible) but I want to face that with 1/2" Hardie Board (concrete) which I believe will make the the cabinet ends non-combustible.
> Will this comply with code?  Will this make the side of the cabinet non-combustible?
> I don't want any surprises when the inspector comes and I can't find anything in IBC or ASTM.



Question: does the manufacturer require 6" clearance from combustible *surfaces* or combustible *material?*   I think this is what others have suggested. 

I'm a Canuck, so my Codes ain't your Codes.


----------

